# Oase Filtosmart 100 blowing air?



## chris.pull (2 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 

New member here looking for some advice. I have a 25L nano and last weekend swapped out an older canister filter for a new Oase Filtosmart 100 with the built-in heater (mainly because I wanted the heater out of the aquarium). 

Since it's been up and running, it frequently pumps out a stream of air bubbles from the outlet, about once a minute. Moreover, if I tilt it to the side, it will release a huge stream of bubbles into the aquarium. At first, I thought this was just trapped air from where I filled it up, but even if I tilt the filter until it no longer blows out bubbles, I can replicate this again later on. 

My guess is that it's sucking in air somewhere; this air is then creating a pocket at the top of the filter, which is then released every few minutes when this air bubble is large enough to reach the air siphon inside. 

I've checked all the pipes and it doesn't seem to be sucking air in there. Perhaps there's a gap in the seam? I wondered if anyone else had this problem. I have the receipt so, hopefully, I can still take it back if it turns out to have a dodgy seal. 

Any advice welcome!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## nuture92 (2 Jul 2020)

Hey Chris. I have the same filter/heater and it took a week or so for it to stop blowing sporadic bubbles for me. I just tilted it around like you've been doing occasionally, and it eventually stopped. Not the most technical answer i know!


----------



## chris.pull (2 Jul 2020)

nuture92 said:


> Hey Chris. I have the same filter/heater and it took a week or so for it to stop blowing sporadic bubbles for me. I just tilted it around like you've been doing occasionally, and it eventually stopped. Not the most technical answer i know!



Okay, thanks! I'll give it a bit longer then. I guess a nice thing about these filters is that they have a long warranty, so if it's still an issue I should be able to sort it. 

How have you found it? Besides the air blowing, I really like it. Bit noisier than expected but the benefit of not having the heater in the filter is enormous – makes such a difference!


----------



## Ruskie (2 Jul 2020)

@chris.pull 

As above, I have the same filter and the issue did seem to sort itself out after a few days. Tilting it did help to release the trapped air.

One thing I would check is that the tubing on the hose connector is actually seated properly, it does need pushing down quite far and locking properly. Seems obvious but worth checking.

I swapped the supplied brown tubing for some clear stuff and realised after a while that the tubing I used was not as thick as the one supplied. As I was trying to tighten the locking screw the tubing was spinning slightly and I feel this probably didn’t create a proper seal and air may have been getting in that way.


----------



## chris.pull (2 Jul 2020)

Ruskie said:


> @chris.pull
> 
> As above, I have the same filter and the issue did seem to sort itself out after a few days. Tilting it did help to release the trapped air.
> 
> ...



I  opened it up earlier to add some more filter media that I'd ordered. It's back up and running again now and seems to have stopped blowing out air! It could be that the pipes weren't sealing properly. I actually find they want to slip off very easily and when I tighten the nut around them they just slide up. I warmed the pipes up to make them more malleable when I set it up – not sure if that's made them slightly bigger? I might get some screw-based pipe clamp to be safe. 

Cheers, 

Chris


----------



## chris.pull (26 Jul 2020)

Hmm...I still seem to be having the same problem with this filter. I wondered, could it be that co2 bubbles are being sucked into the inlet and are building up inside the filter? 

I may have to try contacting Oase.


----------



## si walker (24 Mar 2021)

Hi. 
Did you sort out issue with your filter? 
I was thinking about investing in one.  If you did has the filter been good?
Cheers. 
Simon


----------

